

Slack vs. Hipchat – It’s not the design - fideloper
http://ericlbarnes.com/slack-vs-hipchat-its-not-the-design/

======
fideloper
I've heard plenty of complaints on the design - personally it never bothered
me.

What I like about it is definitely the IRC-killing type features:

* Has the benefits of IRC (public channels) * So many integrations! That's where IRC really fails vs Slack * Smart notifications, including push notifications

Multiple organizations within one application helped me never turn on IRC,
Telegram and Hipchat. I replaced 3 apps with one!

~~~
ericbarnes
Yes my dream is one chat app to rule them all. Probably never happen and right
now I have way to many chat apps for one person to reasonably manage. :)

